# live rock



## dalegrady (Oct 5, 2012)

do you need a protien skimmer for live rock?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

what size tank?Under 30g you can do water changes to effectively remove nutrients/over 30 or so one would be recommended.


----------



## dalegrady (Oct 5, 2012)

I have a 20 gallon tank.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Madness will probably say you don't even need filter! Wait to hear from him,but I believe this to be true.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> Madness will probably say you don't even need filter! Wait to hear from him,but I believe this to be true.


I agree.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> what size tank?Under 30g you can do water changes to effectively remove nutrients/over 30 or so one would be recommended.


Agreed here also.


----------



## RareLiveCorals (Dec 16, 2011)

You don't ever need a protein skimmer, however anytime you could regularly remove protein waste, it is a very helpful part of your filtration. The oceans protein skimmer is working regularly around the clock and affects all of the gallons, regardless of size.


----------

